# Slay Angels debuts this weekend!



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Our production company, ElectricBear Studios, LLC is filming a series of webisodes called Slay Angels. The pilot will be released this weekend, and we are very excited about it! This is the first of 13 episodes. They can be downloaded from our website at Slay Angels

Main character is Raine, our sexy vampire and Scarlet our demon ****. They set out to earn a soul, meantime they are man's last hope. 

For more info go to our website. 

Thanks!


----------

